# I.D. on this tandem



## hzqw2l (Dec 20, 2012)

Cool looking tandem.  Never seen this design.   A picture of the matching mens frame too. 

Can anyone ID it?


----------



## Gary Mc (Dec 20, 2012)

hzqw2l said:


> Cool looking tandem.  Never seen this design.   A picture of the matching mens frame too.
> 
> Can anyone ID it?
> View attachment 77739View attachment 77740




Pictures are too small to help.


----------



## hzqw2l (Dec 20, 2012)

*larger pics*

Here are larger pics


----------



## Gary Mc (Dec 20, 2012)

Thanks for posting larger pics John.  I'm no help on these though.  They are truly unique, never seen anything like them.


----------



## Larmo63 (Dec 20, 2012)

It could be an early pacing bike, but that's just a guess too.

Walter would know......


----------



## dfa242 (Dec 21, 2012)

I don't know either but they sure are cool - isn't that a headbadge on the complete one, or just a ghost image?


----------



## mre straightbar (Dec 22, 2012)

*wow these tandems are shorties*

compact models


----------



## walter branche (Dec 22, 2012)

*i have tried*









There is a similar example called a tally -ho tandem ,,although this is different ,, I would agree that it is possibly a tandem pacing rig ,specially made for the track ,, I have been unable to find this frame in my books or information ,,it says in this ad also good for track , your view shows lady front , so I doubt this machine shown is a track made example // pb


----------



## Coaster Brake (Dec 22, 2012)

I like the pedals directly mounted to the rear axle.
That would be an interesting ride...


----------



## Rambler (Dec 22, 2012)

*possible Mershon Tandem maybe?*

http://copakeauction.auctionflex.com/showlot.ap?co=9768&weid=22609&weiid=8266217&archive=n&lso=lotnumasc&pagenum=2&lang=En


----------



## walter branche (Dec 22, 2012)

*doubt it*

name badge  ,wheels , frame all built ,totally different, the rear section seems close,pb


----------



## pelletman (Dec 22, 2012)

I was thinking Tally Ho too Walter, based on a picture I had seen in a Wheelmen mag a LONG time ago with Gary Woodward with one..  I don't know them well enough to know


----------



## mre straightbar (Dec 23, 2012)

*almost like riding a unicycle*



Coaster Brake said:


> I like the pedals directly mounted to the rear axle.
> That would be an interesting ride...




and fixed on top of that
steer from the rear?
i can just envision some one riding solo on the back
poping the front up  falling backwards and cracking open their coconut


----------



## Rambler (Dec 23, 2012)

*Pics of similar tandems*

http://www.flickr.com/photos/coolbmx2c4me/5459108697/

http://thecabe.com/arc/Shows%20and%20Swaps/2006%20Bicycle%20Museum%20of%20America/1897-Tally-Ho-tandem.jpg


----------



## willswares1220 (Dec 23, 2012)

*Quite an interesting Tandem*

It looks quite dangerous to me also!
Hopefully you have a good relationship with the gal in the front and completely trust her...
You wouldn't want to be the one riding in the back after she bails! That would be a headache!!!! 
You need that extra weight in the front to hold the thing down, unless you lean forward as you ride solo...


----------

